# Uk Bank A/c & Sort Code Is this okay for Stg Transfer



## irishmoss (7 Feb 2011)

I need to send stg to a UK bank account, I've no IBAN or Swift 
Is account no and sort code eneough?


----------



## Gervan (7 Feb 2011)

I'm pretty sure you'll need the IBAN and BIC.
http://www.natwest.com/commercial/international/g6/iban.ashx


----------

